# New Phase One Camera & LS Lenses Leak



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 1, 2015)

```
Phase One may finally bring a new camera to market, this is something that has been talked about for years. Along with the camera, two new LS lenses that can resolve over 100mp have also come to light. The Schneider Kreuznach 120mm LS f/4 Macro and 35mm LS f/3.5 look like they’ll be released alongside the camera body.</p>
<p>Check the gallery below for more information about the camera, backs and lenses.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-20586 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-3.jpg'><img width="87" height="150" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-3-87x150.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-3" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-5.jpg'><img width="150" height="87" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-5-150x87.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-5" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-7.jpg'><img width="150" height="80" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-7-150x80.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-7" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-6.jpg'><img width="150" height="81" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-6-150x81.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-6" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-IQ3-digital-back.jpg'><img width="150" height="82" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-IQ3-digital-back-150x82.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Phase-One-IQ3-digital-back" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-LS-medium-format-lenses.jpg'><img width="150" height="79" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-LS-medium-format-lenses-150x79.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Phase-One-LS-medium-format-lenses" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-2.jpg'><img width="150" height="80" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-2-150x80.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-2" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-8.jpg'><img width="150" height="79" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-8-150x79.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Phase-One-XF-medium-format-camera-8" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------

